# Back ribs from costco



## albinva (Jan 29, 2015)

I have purchased these ribs (3 pack) several times.  Each time I have had a real problem removing the thick membrane from the back.  I have peeled membrane from other racks before (non-costco) but unsuccessful with these.

Any ideas


----------



## ak1 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sometimes they're just a PITA. I've had some that come off with minimal effort, and some that fight me all the way.


----------



## mjeffcoat (Jan 29, 2015)

I have found over the years that on the ones that give you trouble, take the handle end of a spoon or fork and pry under the membrane between two bones. Once you get it pried up put your thumb under it and pull up until you get it started. Usually comes off pretty easy from there.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sometimes they are a PITA. You just have to get-er-done.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 29, 2015)

Yep, some are easy some are not,  I use a dull butter knife to get it started then grab with a paper towel If thew are real stubborn I get my Pliers 

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Jan 29, 2015)

I have heard you can run hot water over them and that helps loosen things up. Never tried it before.


----------



## albinva (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all,

I am familiar with the techniques on removing the membrane from ribs.  My contention is that the membrane on the ribs from costco seem to be different than other sources.  The spoon, butter knife, paper towel methods don't work for me.  I end up scraping bone by bone.  The plus side on costco ribs is that they are very meaty and extremely tasty.


----------



## krubby (Jan 29, 2015)

I could be 100% wrong, but I swear somewhere (maybe buried on this site somewhere) I read Costco already removes the membranes.  maybe they are already pulled off?

again, I might be completely dreaming I read that somewhere though


----------



## krubby (Jan 29, 2015)

ha I'm not crazy....  well at least not about this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/94152/swift-bb-ribs-membrane


----------



## albinva (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the link.  I agree, the material on the back ribs does not seem like membrane to me.  It is a thicker fatty type material that does not cook down or render like I think fat would.  It is a bit of a tough chew on the finished 3-2-1 cook.  I do remove the blood veins from the ribs when preparing.  

Thanks all.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 30, 2015)

AlBinVA said:


> I have purchased these ribs (3 pack) several times.  Each time I have had a real problem removing the thick membrane from the back.  I have peeled membrane from other racks before (non-costco) but unsuccessful with these.
> 
> Any ideas


The baby back ribs sold at Costo under the Swift Premium Brand already have the membrane removed!  Sometime, several years ago - this switched and all of a sudden, I started having the same problems removing the membrane.  I thought I had just lost it - till I talked to one of the butchers there and he told me it was already removed.

There is a second thin membrane holding the bones and meat together on the back side under the (already removed) thick membrane.  I have started scoring it with a sharp knife between the bones to let a bit more smoke get in and like it that way.

- Dave


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2015)

No Costco here so I have to remove it. Oh well I prefer that people leave my meat alone.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## nascar45011 (Jan 31, 2015)

I just purchased these ribs from Costco and have found the same thing.  I'm going there today and will ask the butcher if they already remove the membrane...Stay tuned!!!


----------



## lsilber (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow, this is too good. I bought ribs from Costco today for the first time (the 3 pack) of baby backs. I am new to smoking as most of you know, but I thought I was losing my mind when I couldn't find or remove the membrane this afternoon. I have only ever done ribs once and I bought those at the fresh market, removing the membrane was easy. 

I sure hope the membrane was already removed, because I was getting really frustrated.


----------



## lsilber (Jan 31, 2015)

This was the packaging on mine













image.jpg



__ lsilber
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## dudebrodude73 (Feb 1, 2015)

I buy the Swift brand BB ribs at Costco ALLLLL the time and never get a membrane. The Swift Spareribs I buy still have the membrane but the BB's seem to always be ready to rock n roll out of the package.


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2015)

I usually get Hormel   They have a membrane but comes off easy on the BB's

Gary


----------



## joe black (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been buying baby backs from Costco for several years and the membrane is always removed.  It's a nice little plus for costco.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 4, 2015)

I used to remove the membrane.  Like Gary I used the butter knife in the middle of the rib method. 

Later I read about advantages of leaving it in place (retains juices).  Didn't pull the trigger on doing it though until I saw a restaurant and BBQ competitor on TV demonstrate it at his restaurant.  Near as I can tell though it only works in vertical smokers with ribs that are not wrapped in the smoking process.  Smoke the ribs with the bone/membrane side down toward the heat and at the end of the smoke it has rendered down to about as thin as onion skin and pulls off so easily, like one second on the clock, you feel like you are cheating.  Saves on rub too as I do not rub the membrane side. 

Definitely not the common way of doing things, but hey, it works and speeds up the prep.


----------



## superdave (Feb 5, 2015)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> There is a second thin membrane holding the bones and meat together on the back side under the (already removed) thick membrane.  I have started scoring it with a sharp knife between the bones to let a bit more smoke get in and like it that way.
> 
> - Dave


Dave, we have more in common than out name.  I also score the back of my Costco ribs but my intention was more for allowing that skin to shrink back to the bone.  I have no complaints with the results, which is all that matters.


----------



## albinva (Feb 5, 2015)

SuperDave said:


> Dave, we have more in common than out name.  I also score the back of my Costco ribs but my intention was more for allowing that skin to shrink back to the bone.  I have no complaints with the results, which is all that matters.


I score mine for the same reason but it also makes sense for rub application and smoke inhalation.  I do go one step further.  I remove the blood veins and accompanying membrane as well.

Al


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Feb 5, 2015)

SuperDave said:


> Dave, we have more in common than out name.  I also score the back of my Costco ribs but my intention was more for allowing that skin to shrink back to the bone.  I have no complaints with the results, which is all that matters.


That is for sure - I started scoring to improve the smoke but then discovered that it does shrink back and I like the overall effect!  All this talk is making me hungry for ribs!  Guess I know what I'm doing this weekend...


----------



## albinva (Feb 8, 2015)

Did 6 racks of back ribs on the Traeger yesterday.  Started at 11:30, off to play tennis from 2PM - 4PM.  Back with a few buds and beers to finish the cook and chowed down at 5:30.  This pic was taken with about 1 hour left in the cook.  They came out great.













6 racks.jpg



__ albinva
__ Feb 8, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice looking ribs, I'll bet they were good

Gary


----------



## joe black (Feb 8, 2015)

They look really good.  At my age, I would rather play with a fire than play tennis.  But if you can get ribs that look that good by playing tennis, maybe I'll start playing.


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

That's what I've been doing wrong !!!   headed to Academy to buy me a tennis racket !

Gary


----------

